# Free Buses for tourist



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone know of any towns operating free buses from Campsites or Stellplatz for tourists in Germany.

We have already used free service from the stellplatz in Uberligden, and from Camping Am Wank in Garmisch-Partischkichen but there must be many more that people are unaware of.

Talking to the people running the Wohnmobil Stellplatz in Fussen, they said there had been moves to get the town council to start operating such a scheme from next year.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When we stayed on a campsite at St Peter in the Black Forest we were given a bus pass. Also a time table and map.

It was called a Gastekarte and covered the following towns: Glottertal, Kandel, St Peter, Neustadt and St Margen.

Although we never used it we thought it was a nice gesture.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

We stayed on a site [a few years ago] at Winningen, on the banks of the Mosel, that ran a courtesy mini bus up to the town/village. Very handy to go for an evening meal etc.

Dave


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*Free buses for tourist*

Hi, I can unreservedly recommend this site www.camping-muenstertal.de 
We have stayed there a few times and it has just about the best facilities I have found anywhere. The site is located in the village of Munsterthal which is near to Bad Krozingen ans the A5 Autobahn about 20kms south of Freiburg. There is a good restaurant on site and the staff are very helpful and welcoming. When we checked in we were given a tourist card which allows free rail travel throughout the Black Forest area and there is a railway halt just outside the gates. The train from there goes to Bad Krozingen which is on the main line and from there one can go on to Freiburg or the other villages in the area. Great idea and no need to drive.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We were in Untereau 1.5km from Berchesgaden for 5 days in June and got a free bus pass, but had to pay 1 Euro to go into Salzburg.
We used it every day, what a great saving   

Keith


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

During the Dusseldorf Messe there are free buses from the Stellplatz to the Exhibition Centre during the day which become free buses to Dusseldorf and back in the evening.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

During the Dusseldorf Messe there are free buses from the Stellplatz to the Exhibition Centre during the day which become free buses to Dusseldorf and back in the evening.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This could have the makings of a very useful thread Zozzer. 

I don't know of any personally but many towns/cities operate a Welcome/Guest/card or 'Gastekarte' scheme, current prices are about €9 p/p or €18 for 2 adults & 2 children for unlimited travel on public transport in that region, entrance to museums etc, etc. Stelplatz that issue free Gastekarte would be the icing on the cake, so hopefully you'll get lots of replies :wink:

Lots of good info and handy links on the Germany Tourism website....

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/EGB/practical_information/travelcards_welcome_cards.htm

The Stellplatz at Unterkirnach in the Black forest doesn't offer bus travel but it entitles you to a free gastekarte with free entrance to the indoor pool and a whole host of other stuff within the town.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=440

Pete


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Last month we stayed at Trend Camping near Wolfach in the Black Forest. They offered us a rail pass for all train journeys in the Black Forest for E1.50 per day. It was great, the station was only 200 yds away and the trains were every 30 mins. 

The trains run on time to the minute, if not second, are clean and you can take bikes for a small extra charge. They run to all the main tourist centres and of course pass through some wonderful scenary.


Hope this helps


David


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Just to add to my previous post this is something run by the Tourist Authority so should be available to all tourists staying in the Black Forest.


David


----------

